# Pulsar G10 vs Pulsar PXH035



## spardas2 (Jan 21, 2011)

Pulsar G10 vs Pulsar PXH035

These simple field watches are equipped with Japanese conventional quartz mechanisms (Epson-Seiko and Hattori respectively).

The Pulsar G10 (GS2000) has been used by the British Army. The one I show you is from 2009, "long hands version" (the previous version has shorter hands). Available (sometimes) in ebay. However, PXH35 is a commercial watch you can easily buy.

PXH35 is directly inspired by the U.S. MIL ("Vietnam era")*

36 mm case both.

Strap width: 20mm (G10), 18mm (PXH35)

Perhaps PXH35 has a stronger touch feeling than G10. However, G10 has more presence at the wrist, thanks to the 20mm width strap and cleaner face.

Very good lumen but slightly better in G10.

100m WR for the PXH, 30 meters (not WR) for the G10.

Finaly, I'm surprised that the PXH35, according to their loyalty to the military standards, cool look, price and quality has not become yet into a more desired object.

And now some pictures to appreciate more similarities and differences. Thanks for watching.

Pulsar PXH035

























Pulsar G10



















































* MIL-W-46374 Military Field Watches


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! It was an interesting read!

cheers.


----------



## river27 (Apr 4, 2008)

Great review!
Thanks for taking the time to do that.


----------



## DCMonkey (Apr 15, 2011)

Just had the time to read this. I have a Pulsar G10 watch (aka "G10 for Men") that was issued to me. The strap that came with the watch is slightly too narrow NATO strap in a bluey/grey colour. Maybe there was an overstock of RAF items?!

Anyway, I've ordered a green 20mm NATO strap from thestrapshop.com. The watch itself is very comfortable and has a nice, clean look to it. Just a shame its not waterproof.


----------



## terosta (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you so much spardas2. I saw your review and bought the Pulsar PXH035. Its a awsome watch. exaacly what i was looking for, and perfect size for my smaller wirst. Dont know if the movementquality is really good( wish it would be a seiko that a hattori) but thats ok.
I wish a had seen this watch few months ago, when i bought 4 different watches, none of them fits my everyday carry needs.
thanks


----------



## terosta (Mar 1, 2012)

I see from the reviews on Amazon that this Pulsar Watch PXH035 is dcountinued. I'm glad to get mine. The new version of this watch the Pulsar PS9045 is less in quality and design, with shiney parts an different Hands. But in the Amazon customers pictures the old PHX035 is shown, whichs buyers iritate. Anyway i love my PHX035 !


----------



## Joseph06 (May 6, 2012)

Perhaps a silly question--why do you call 30 meters "not water resistant."? While it may be semantic if the watch fails at 28 meters or 32, it should be at least good enough for an incidental dunking. Did I miss something?


----------



## Redleader (Oct 13, 2009)

I was issued the Pulsar G10 (non-chrono) for a while. It was the most unreliable and useless watch I have ever had. The build quality was appalling and unfit for purpose. Pretty much everyone in my unit had a similar experience and the general consensus was that an entire generation of soldiers will never buy a watch made by Pulsar. A common problem was that the crown notches were so loose that it would often hack itself - the crown would drop out to the pulled position and stop the watch. In my opinion the MOD must have offered a very low value contract and in return Pulsar provided junk. I handed mine back in for the older CWC G10 which are a quality watch and very much fit for purpose but no doubt a far more expensive watch. As regards waterproofing - the Pulsars do not survive a shower. I've never known a CWC to leak regardless of their age and low water resistant rating.


----------



## terosta (Mar 1, 2012)

@Joseph:
30m means not you can dive with the watch 30m and it will survive. 
Their are many topics and stuff about it but in short: 30m means, it will survive handwashing, nothing more. 50m means showering, only 100m Waterresistans means you can swim and snorkelig. with a 200m watch you can dive.

@red:
I heard about the bad G10 Pulsar watches. But the civilian model pxh035 seams more robust. but i must admit the crown is very responsive and easy to turn around, so i will not take it to the sea to swim


----------



## SParis (Jan 19, 2013)

The railroad track, clean dial and straight hands make the G10 a classic design. (Visually, anyway. Apparently it didn't function all that well.)
I'm really put off by all the clutter on the PXH35, and by the chubby (sword?) hands.


----------



## terosta (Mar 1, 2012)

I have the totally opposite opinion:
After my Pulsar PXH035 I bought a watch with a UK G10-Style Dial, but was not right to me, too plain, dull.I sold it.
The US Military Dial with small triangels and uniform minutemarkings is my favorite because it looks more utilitarian. I also love the bold hands witha needletip. Compred to seiko watches the dial has only "Pulsar" and 100m Water Resistant" on it; no "Seiko", "Sports" "5" "whatever"


----------



## netwatch (Apr 25, 2016)

spardas2 said:


> Pulsar G10 vs Pulsar PXH035
> 
> These simple field watches are equipped with Japanese conventional quartz mechanisms (Epson-Seiko and Hattori respectively).
> 
> ...


Thanks for descriptive comparison between these two. I actually like G10.


----------



## netwatch (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks for descriptive comparison between these two. I actually like G10.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Finally got one of these last week after years of searching


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

cirian75 said:


> Finally got one of these last week after years of searching
> 
> View attachment 15889604


Congrats on the purchase, they are a great wee watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memphis1954 (4 mo ago)

Actually the prices on the phxo35 are rising. I've owned two. The second one I gifted to my brother. The first one I owned for 4 years. I absolutely beat it to death but alas it would not stop. As a sailboat captain it spent years in salt air or submerged. The fact of 100 m water resistant makes it superior to the g-10. The knurled crown is a nice touch . It's great for a small wrist. They are getting very hard to find. mostly U.K. or Canada. I sold my Rolex and wire this instead. Indestructible!


----------

